# I dyed my hair for the 1st time!!!



## Jennifer (Apr 22, 2005)

my cousin and i were at her house and then she told me she had to go to my other cousin's house so she could dye his wife's hair (very complicated, i know, but it's not important LOL), and i've been dying to color my hair, so i'm like, hey, you could do hers AND mine. we went to duane reade, picked up a semi-permanent color, and we did it. it didn't make such a huge difference, but you can notice. to be honest with you, i don't know the color of my original hair. it was SO boring. it wasn't brown, it wasn't dirty blonde, it was just... nasty. now, it's a true brown and i LOVE it.

this what i used...

http://store1.yimg.com/I/physlabs_1841_227525389

l'oreal's colorspa moisture actif.

i love it and recommend it for someone who wants a semi-permanent dye!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 22, 2005)

Pics please!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 22, 2005)

it's nothing great. it's just brown. i'm just so happy because now i can finally SAY it's brown and no more, "welllll, there's a little brown, red..." etc.





sorry for the bad quality. it came out a little blurry and isn't in the right setting.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks hot Jen! Love it! Nice light brown with warm tones that look great with your skin tone! Good choice!



The Color Spa is actually a really nice color (for a home use) I've used this myself before when I wanted something semi-permanent, and it's great option!

Lookin' Good Chickie!!!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 22, 2005)

I like it and I can see a difference. It looks lighter than your other pics.

Good job!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks, girls!

it's actually darker than my shade before! it's the cocoa shade, if you're familiar with it, janelle.

i'm just still getting use to my new cam, so i don't know how to take good pics.

here it is again with another setting...

i had to cut my face out because it's 1 AM and i look like A ZOMBIE!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ooooh... ok... yeah - now it looks darker. I LOVE IT!!! It looked really light in the other pic. Looks so healthy!


----------



## Geek (Apr 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 

thanks, girls!
it's actually darker than my shade before! it's the cocoa shade, if you're familiar with it, janelle.

i'm just still getting use to my new cam, so i don't know how to take good pics.

here it is again with another setting...

i had to cut my face out because it's 1 AM and i look like A ZOMBIE!




LOL, I doubt a zombie, you are pretty much dopeage


----------



## Liz (Apr 22, 2005)

glad you like your new hair color



it does look pretty on you.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 22, 2005)

it looks great. now here comes of the fun of keeping the color true (that's the main reason i don't go red it's so hard to maintain and my stylist *my idiot brother* makes me beg borrow and steal b4 he takes the time to do my hair UNLESS he needs a hair model at school and then he LOVES to do it for me *eyeroll*) but my color is harder to maintain since i get all the fancy crap done to my head with the highlights and stuff.


----------



## destiny (Apr 22, 2005)

your brother is a stylist? he can do my hair!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 22, 2005)

Even my brown is hard to keep up with - My hair is wierd... I can dye it jet black &amp; a month later it's back to this same med. brown/reddish color. No matter what I do - ends up with the same result down the road... it's got a mind of its own!


----------



## Jen (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice Jennifer! I really like it. Glad you do too.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks, everyone!!!! i love it, too





that's why i wanted to go semi-permanent, because of what janelle and ang said! i wouldn't keep up with it. plus, my mom didn't let me color it, but i told her i was doing it, anyway LOL she didn't yell at me this morning, though, when she saw me, so that's always a plus





i also love it because it makes my eyes look even more greener, if that makes sense. it just makes them pop.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* your brother is a stylist? he can do my hair!!!



oh sure c'mon over lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i also love it because it makes my eyes look even more greener, if that makes sense. it just makes them pop. Darker hair will always make light eyes stand out... plus it's like adding automatic warmth to your skin....


----------



## Liz (Apr 22, 2005)

hehe. i want to dye my hair now. lol. i have naturally dark hair. but the color i have right now is somewhat lighter, but kind of reddish tones. but i want it darker, kind of like a chocolate brown. but the colors in boxes look too close to black which i don't want, or too light of a brown.


----------



## lilla (Apr 22, 2005)

I aslo use the same brand/box. I like it because if the color isn't right for me, it washes out soon and I can try many colors of l'oreal's colorspa moisture actif and can't go wrong. It adds nice shine to the hair...

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* my cousin and i were at her house and then she told me she had to go to my other cousin's house so she could dye his wife's hair (very complicated, i know, but it's not important LOL), and i've been dying to color my hair, so i'm like, hey, you could do hers AND mine. we went to duane reade, picked up a semi-permanent color, and we did it. it didn't make such a huge difference, but you can notice. to be honest with you, i don't know the color of my original hair. it was SO boring. it wasn't brown, it wasn't dirty blonde, it was just... nasty. now, it's a true brown and i LOVE it.
this what i used...

http://store1.yimg.com/I/physlabs_1841_227525389

l'oreal's colorspa moisture actif.

i love it and recommend it for someone who wants a semi-permanent dye!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* hehe. i want to dye my hair now. lol. i have naturally dark hair. but the color i have right now is somewhat lighter, but kind of reddish tones. but i want it darker, kind of like a chocolate brown. but the colors in boxes look too close to black which i don't want, or too light of a brown.



If you wanna go permanent (although they never are... they all fade and oxidize) for a really nice home dye.. I'm loving the new Herbal Essences colors! (Bold n' Brilliant - in the square box w/ the colors - not the older oval white/green ones)I used dark brown - color is still going strong 2 months later, smells AWESOME, and they have great color choices!




Heres the one I used. "Chocolate Velvet" -I like it more than the salon color I was using


----------



## K*O* (Apr 23, 2005)

That look is very pretty, I like it.....keep it going !!

FYI ~ My natural hair color has always been *black* as the ace of spades...a very hard color to try and lighten - (AND I THOUGHT MY HAIR WAS DARK, ?MY MOM'S HAIR IS NATURAL BLUE *BLACK*") Guess, That's where I got it from.. My Dad's is dark brown - so here I am....THE MUT.... lol

I only decided to start to try &amp; lighten it once I started to go gray along the temples..........and as you get older "they say" you should go lighter, because it begins to look harsh, by the way "WHO ARE "THEY" anyway???).LOL ....

Yeah, you try &amp; lighten Black hair!!! It's just as bad as a Blonde trying to cover her brown roots!!! Go Figure !!! (I'm not gonna do a double process &amp; strip it down to white - to get shit brown?) dont pay!

I've used browns, light, medium, chestnut... you name it....it's still Black...MAYBE if the SUN hits it right, you may see a tinge of a brown highlight somewhere.... - I guess it's meant to be.. Oh well....Live &amp; Learn....



Black ??? - you don't go back or anywhere else !!!!


----------



## Liz (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* If you wanna go permanent (although they never are... they all fade and oxidize) for a really nice home dye.. I'm loving the new Herbal Essences colors! (Bold n' Brilliant - in the square box w/ the colors - not the older oval white/green ones)I used dark brown - color is still going strong 2 months later, smells AWESOME, and they have great color choices!





Heres the one I used. "Chocolate Velvet" -I like it more than the salon color I was using

what other brands do you like? i usually use loreal's multi-faceted color dye. but they dont have a brown that i like.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* what other brands do you like? i usually use loreal's multi-faceted color dye. but they dont have a brown that i like. I also like Garnier's 100% color in the Dark Golden Brown... stays really well



(Also check out Garnier Fruitisse too) the only one I don't like too much is Feria - everytime I take a shower, I see it washing down the drain, &amp; the color just doesn't hold on my hair at all.


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 23, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## lilla (Apr 23, 2005)

Janelle, do you know if they have any semi-permanent colors? I prefer it so if I goof, it won't be a biggy





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I also like Garnier's 100% color in the Dark Golden Brown... stays really well



(Also check out Garnier Fruitisse too) the only one I don't like too much is Feria - everytime I take a shower, I see it washing down the drain, &amp; the color just doesn't hold on my hair at all.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Janelle, do you know if they have any semi-permanent colors? I prefer it so if I goof, it won't be a biggy



The 2 Garnier dyes that I know of (Fructisse &amp; 100%) are both Level 3 (permanent) But honestly nothing is really so permanent that you have to wait for it to grow out before it changes. All color will oxidize &amp; lighten and will change a bit over about 1-3 weeks... so if you get something close, you probably won't have a problem. Home kits usually don't have the strength needed in the peroxide to really lighten that much - they are more for depositing color... so start with something that almost matches what you have now - see how that goes, and then you can see how your hair takes to that brand.


----------



## lilla (Apr 23, 2005)

Sounds good



I will get a new box next weekend and try. I will let you know how it turns out



Thank you for your help





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* The 2 Garnier dyes that I know of (Fructisse &amp; 100%) are both Level 3 (permanent) But honestly nothing is really so permanent that you have to wait for it to grow out before it changes. All color will oxidize &amp; lighten and will change a bit over about 1-3 weeks... so if you get something close, you probably won't have a problem. Home kits usually don't have the strength needed in the peroxide to really lighten that much - they are more for depositing color... so start with something that almost matches what you have now - see how that goes, and then you can see how your hair takes to that brand.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Sounds good



I will get a new box next weekend and try. I will let you know how it turns out



Thank you for your help



No problem!



Just try to find something close to what you have to get familiar with it. If you want something different, until you know how your hair reacts to the color I wouldn't go any more than one shade away (lighter or darker) from what your natural color is. *or current color if it is already colored* Good luck &amp; have fun with it!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks, k and wongy!

lizzy, my mom uses garnier futrisse and LOVES it and she's been through lots of brands and this one, in my eyes, is the best she's ever used. i recommend it! i bought it after i checked reviews because she was getting sick of her usual (i think it was l'oreal).

k, i'd kill for black hair! my eyebrows are black, so i don't think it'd look all that bad.

what do you girls think if i went black?

if i used colorspa, the same brand, in ebony, which is a black, how do you think it'd come out?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* k, i'd kill for black hair! my eyebrows are black, so i don't think it'd look all that bad.
what do you girls think if i went black?

if i used colorspa, the same brand, in ebony, which is a black, how do you think it'd come out?

Hmmm... I don't think it would look bad - but from here its hard to tell your skin tone. Dark hair looks good on a lot of people, but JET BLACK might be a tad harsh on some unless you were born with it... I would go with dark/darkest brown shades and see how you like that. It will look black in some lighting (especially indoors) but it's not as strong. It's a tad softer - and sometimes more forgiving on people with lighter skin who don't have naturally black hair... but I think Dark brown will give you a good result. (it's the "Espresso" color in the "Color Spa" line) Plus, once you go black, you'd have to strip out a lot of color if you don't like it... which will fry your hair. I'd try dark brown first, but it's up to you! Regardless, dark hair will make your eyes pop!



PS... dont go by the pic on the box.. it comes out darker IRL (if you decide on the Espresso Color Spa)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

Here's the Espresso swatch from the L'Oreal site... this is closer to the result than the pic on the box - but when I used it, it was this color if not a little darker.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

PS... If you want to go as dark as mine is... I used Herbal Essences Bold n' Brilliant color in #66






Once again... results IRL are darker than the box pic.... (see below) But I LOOOOOVE this dye!! It's awesome!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

Janelle - what color is your natural hair? I really like the color and I wonder if it would take on my hair too. Right now, I have Espresso (I think that is the name) by Loreal Feria.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Janelle - what color is your natural hair? I really like the color and I wonder if it would take on my hair too. Right now, I have Espresso (I think that is the name) by Loreal Feria. My natural color is dark brown... but from sun, color oxidation etc. it keeps lightening up to this reddish color that really doesn't go too well with my skin tone. So, I tend to have to dye it darker to get that original color back. Plus the lighter color doesn't match my dark eyebrows! LOL My eyebrows have never been touch in my life color-wise... so that's pretty much the color my hair is naturally. I think it would take on your hair... from your avatar, your hair is a lot lighter than mine, so It definitely will darken it. The shininess is a combo of the dye, and the Biolage Cera-Repair treatment I did... worked wonders!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Janelle, I love your hair! It's so dark and shiny and the color is gorgeous! Now you got me thinking about dyeing my hair! Thanks Charmaine! Yours is like that too!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 24, 2005)

janelle, thanks so much!!! espresso's gonna be my next color. thanks again for your help!


----------



## lilla (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow Janelle, I love your hair color. It also makes your eyes pop out very beautifully. I am not saying they weren't nice before. What I mean is it makes your eyes very sparkly and lighter. Love it, love it, and can't wait to color mine next weekend





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* PS... If you want to go as dark as mine is... I used Herbal Essences Bold n' Brilliant color in #66





Once again... results IRL are darker than the box pic.... (see below) But I LOOOOOVE this dye!! It's awesome!


----------



## Sofia (Apr 26, 2005)

Janelle, I am having the same problem as you with the red coming back. It seems like nothing will work lately. My natural color is sorta like Jennifer stated, not quite brown or dirty blonde. I just had it dyed professionally a darker color, almost a chocolate brown, because I was getting so sick of the redness and 2 weeks later its back to where I was, red again. I can't stand it!!! My eyes are hazel, more green on the outside with a honey brown closer to the pupil, so this color does nothing for me. I'm making one more trip to the salon to try and get rid of this red and if that doesn't work, I'm using the one you posted.

Jennifer, I love the color. You can definitely see a difference. I think it goes well with your skin tone.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* what other brands do you like? i usually use loreal's multi-faceted color dye. but they dont have a brown that i like. Loreal is really good,you should try feria ,there are aome really pretty browns.


----------



## Liz (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Loreal is really good,you should try feria ,there are aome really pretty browns. that's what i usually use, but it doesn't have the brown i'm looking for now. i do like the whole multi-faceted thing that it has going on.


----------



## peekaboo (May 16, 2005)

Your hair looks great Jennifer! Very nice brown. When I saw the the box, I giggled because I just used Colorspa in Tawny, I believe. I love this product and haven't dyed my hair for months and it is gentle and shiny.


----------



## jamie18meng (May 16, 2005)

The haircolor does look amazing on you.


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 

it's nothing great. it's just brown. i'm just so happy because now i can finally SAY it's brown and no more, "welllll, there's a little brown, red..." etc.





sorry for the bad quality. it came out a little blurry and isn't in the right setting.




Jen what does the BLING BLING around your neck say? 50 cent? lol do tell


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* 

Hm....Tony, do you think it could possibly say "Jennifer" or "Jen"?



Just teasing ya! 


LOL! Nah, I think it might say sNOoP doG


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL! Nah, I think it might say sNOoP doG take a pic of your pimp cup tony! lol!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* it's nothing great. it's just brown. i'm just so happy because now i can finally SAY it's brown and no more, "welllll, there's a little brown, red..." etc.




sorry for the bad quality. it came out a little blurry and isn't in the right setting.

Looks nice,but no highlights? or do you just want it simple


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2005)

WTH is a pimp cup?? lol


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

How did you read that? I went back to the pic but couldn't get any idea... you have good eyes





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL! Nah, I think it might say sNOoP doG


----------



## Jennifer (May 17, 2005)

thanks, peekaboo and jamie!

Originally Posted by *charms23* Hm....Tony, do you think it could possibly say "Jennifer" or "Jen"?



Just teasing ya! LOL charmaine's got it.

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Looks nice,but no highlights? or do you just want it simple no highlights. i'm not even supposed to dye my hair (my mom thinks i should wait until i'm married and if i do it, oh i'll never hear the end of it



), so highlights weren't definitely outta the question! i wish i could get some lowlights, though. someday...





Originally Posted by *lilla* How did you read that? I went back to the pic but couldn't get any idea... you have good eyes



did you really think i had snoop dog on my name plate?! LOL!
*QUESTION FOR JANELLE*

i went to go get espresso today, but of course, sold out, like every other damn CVS, but i was reading reviews and everyone said it faded to a reddish tone. did that happen to yours? why do you think that happened? maybe it was going back to their normal hair because it's supposed to fade.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* *QUESTION FOR JANELLE*
i went to go get espresso today, but of course, sold out, like every other damn CVS, but i was reading reviews and everyone said it faded to a reddish tone. did that happen to yours? why do you think that happened? maybe it was going back to their normal hair because it's supposed to fade.

Are you talking about the ColorSpa Espresso or the one Marisol mentioned? The color spa is a semi-perm. color, so it will lighten up slightly over time. No matter what I use I see the red after a few months (even after several salon dyes) but it will always be like that. You have to pretty much strip out all the color to remove red. So ... I just go with it. It's a good dye though - it does hold up well for a semi-perm. but I am really liking that Herbal Escenses one, color is still pretty true. It will look reddish in the sun - but indoors, and in normal light, it's still dark. You might wanna check that out. But it's permanent. (Not that that changes anything, but it will last longer)


----------



## Jennifer (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Are you talking about the ColorSpa Espresso or the one Marisol mentioned? The color spa is a semi-perm. color, so it will lighten up slightly over time. No matter what I use I see the red after a few months (even after several salon dyes) but it will always be like that. You have to pretty much strip out all the color to remove red. So ... I just go with it. It's a good dye though - it does hold up well for a semi-perm. but I am really liking that Herbal Escenses one, color is still pretty true. It will look reddish in the sun - but indoors, and in normal light, it's still dark. You might wanna check that out. But it's permanent. (Not that that changes anything, but it will last longer) i'm talking about colorspa. what do you mean red, though? i don't get it. if red does show, why do i need to strip it? oh and i can't do permanent because i'm not supposed to be dyeing my hair in the first place, so yeah




thanks!


----------



## ulenkaaaa (Nov 16, 2006)

I love it! I'm actually planning to do it like that!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, this is a blast from the past thread!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 17, 2006)

lol this threat is so old

I'm hoping I'll read a threat like "Me and my Bathina shower cap" from Jennifer someday, ehehehe


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

LMAO! I saw this, and was like, "Jennifer recently dyed her hair?" It looks great now too though!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Nov 19, 2006)

idlike to see the pics plz


----------



## katapilla (Nov 19, 2006)

it looks good


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 19, 2006)

Looks good! :]]


----------



## Shelley (Nov 19, 2006)

Jennifer I really like the color, nice rich brown, looks great on you.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Nov 19, 2006)

hot


----------



## babydoll1209 (Nov 20, 2006)

The colour is really match ur skin tone, i love it


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 20, 2006)

very pretty. I LOVE loreal moisture color spa. its my favorite hair dye


----------

